# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How high off the floor should skirting be fixed?

## stevo27

is it 20mm?  Im guessing its main purpose is so you can tuck in new carpet?

----------


## shanetorque

The skirting can be on the floor. If you get new carpet they will install it upto, not under it anyway.
Plus if later on you need it higher ( floating floor install for example) it can be moved up easily. If you move it down it could leave damaged plaster or in painted sections exposed.

----------


## METRIX

The skirting should be hard on the floor, the smooth edge which holds the carpet down allows the carpet to be butted tight into the skirting

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
A few builders i know use their folding builders ruler as a spacer for this purpose, no drama with doing it like this.

----------


## stevo27

The only reason I bring it up is becuase every house Ive been to (domestic and commercial) its raised up...

----------


## goldie1

Ducted commercial skirting is commonly raised and the carpet fills  the gap under . Usually because large slabs are never level and the carpet is used to take up the irregular gap. 
Smaller slabs which are level the carpet and gripper normally butts the skirting

----------


## METRIX

> G'day, 
> A few builders i know use their folding builders ruler as a spacer for this purpose, no drama with doing it like this.

  The only issue with lifting it up a bit, if construction is joist / bearer with a cut floor, small cockroaches etc can get up between the skirting gap and the carpet.
We just put them all hard down on the floor, be it cut floor or sheeting, but sheeting won't have the above problem as the bottom plate will stop anything getting through. 
So it's really only an issue with a cut floor.

----------

